# Are walks and jogs bad?



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello,

I was web surfing for breeders in GA - I plan on getting a playmate for Cub in February - when I saw this info on a breeder's site.

Is this true? Cuba loves to run and would run away from me if he weren't on a leash. We have walked probably 1 to 2 miles at a time, although most of our walks are probably less than a mile. I have also jogged with Cuba, though not as frequently. I am wondering if this is why he skips his back leg occasionally...

*Do Havanese like to jog?*
No, it will harm their legs.

*Do Havanese need to go for walks every day?*
No, they will usually get all of the exercise they need in the house particularly if there is a Havanese companion in the house with the Havanese.

*How far is too far to walk with a Havanese?*
One fourth mile is all we allow them to walk.

*But my Havanese loves to go for long walks and loves to jog, etc.*
Yes, and your sweet little Havanese will follow you as long as he breathes. He will not complain and will maintain a merry disposition. He will show no pain and probably no exhaustion until he is well past normal healthy exhaustion. He will disregard his own body needs to please you. He will show no pain, exhaustion, or irritability. He will accompany you as long as he can stand. Like a tiny toddler who needs his mom to settle him down to rest a Havanese must be made to rest and that must be done by ending the walk earlier rather than later.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think they might be talking about a very young puppy?? I hope thats not true, or my Beamer is in alot of trouble.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I found some other stuff on the same breeder's site that was quacky such as Eukanuba puppy being the best puppy food and don't partition the crate because it will give them crate neurosis. If the latter was true, Cuba would definitely be crazy. I also use a travel crate for him to sleep in which according to this breeder is too small and will also make the Hav crazy.

The other tidbits I was able to easily dismiss. This walking thing was something that seemed untrue as well, but if were true could be why Cuba has that occasional skip.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley goes and goes. We put in a mile or two and he's just fine! I am not much of a jogger but he sure runs me ragged at times!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So Cuba has a little skip with his back leg? How interesting, because Tucker does, too, especially around the neighborhood. I have wondered about that...do others do that? Any ideas about why?

However, Tucker Skips occasionally, and I certainly don't jog! Our walks are usually pretty short, too.

I can't imagine that this information could be legitimate...

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Sheri said:


> So Cuba has a little skip with his back leg? How interesting, because Tucker does, too, especially around the neighborhood. I have wondered about that...do others do that? Any ideas about why?


I took Cuba to the vet because of this and $54 later, the vet said he has great extension in his hips, his knees feel great and that he is fine. The frequency definitely changes. Sometimes he seems to do it ever 3rd step and at other times it is only when he gets going. It doesn't happen when he walks slowly and when he runs he sorts of hops with his back legs anyway so his gait is completely different.

I don't worry about it, much, after my vet visit. But I am also curious as to whether other Havs do this...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well Kubrick doesn't have a "skip" but we do walk 4 miles on the weekends and he is totally fine. Seriously, I can't believe any respectable breeder would say that Havs shouldn't walk more than 1/4 mile. I mean really?! Just today at Laurie's play date, Kubrick probably RAN about 2 miles all told and I wasn't egging him on or anything, he was off leash and playing. And saying that Havs shouldn't be walked every day is also just plain silly. I think this breeder needs to meet my energetic Kubrick. LOL.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Movement depends on conformation and it's a pretty complicated subject for 4 legged animals. There is lots of variation in Havanese conformation.

Our Trip, who will be 12 in January, lives with a very active retired couple who are neighbors of ours on the Lake. He goes with them on a three mile walk almost every day and goes hiking with them in the mountains not counting all the other running around their yard other times during the day.

Our house is a mile from the main road on a two lane asphalt road with almost no traffic. Any of our dogs walk to the highway and back with Pam. For Posh it's just a warmup and he's ready to play and chase a ball when he gets back. Twinkle who will be 12 also in January has a great back end but a straight shoulder so she doesn't care much for long walks but is fine with them if you go slow.

It varies with the individual, but these dogs are really quite the athlete if properly bred and get plenty of exercise.

I sat and watched our dogs one day to try to figure out how far they normally travel in a day just running around if given plenty of space and it's well over a mile.

There are any number of reasons for a skip in the backend but it is usually to do with conformation and at the transition speed between trot and canter which also of course varies with the individual.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Esperanita said:


> I took Cuba to the vet because of this and $54 later, the vet said he has great extension in his hips, his knees feel great and that he is fine. The frequency definitely changes. Sometimes he seems to do it ever 3rd step and at other times it is only when he gets going. It doesn't happen when he walks slowly and when he runs he sorts of hops with his back legs anyway so his gait is completely different.
> 
> I don't worry about it, much, after my vet visit. But I am also curious as to whether other Havs do this...


Tucker's is very erratic, too. Sometimes he doesn't do it at all. And he can flat-out move when he's allowed to run. I've wondered, in fact, if his little skip is just because I've got him on leash, and he'd really rather be flying down the sidewalk, so its his little expression of excess energy. I've not worried about it...just wondered.

Sheri


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

This topic has always interested me. I used to take Rico for a 4 mile walk every day until the vet told me he thought it was a little too far. He said the same thing about the dog following me to the ends of the Earth with a wagging tail, but that it wasn't good for him. Rico did develop a cracked toe nail that won't grow out normally and he too has a little limp on his right leg, but only now and then. He runs like the wind! Now we only go 1-2 miles. He loves it.

Rory


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

One breeder I talked to when we were first investigating this breed said that havanese can hike with the big dogs, but to make sure they get offered a drink regularly. We live in the desert, so everyone who is out and about needs regular water, including the dogs. Both of ours love a walk and we walk a mile or more with no trouble. They are active in the house too, and don't seem stressed by long walks any more than I am!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I find the "advice" on that breeder's site pretty condescending , especially in that last paragraph! :suspicious: I mean, c'mon, if the Hav is sore or tired, he will not want to follow you to the ends of the earth! Sheesh. I wouldn't want to get a Hav from these breeders for that simple reason. But that's me. lol 

I don't go on lengthy or demanding walks with my two (but that's because I'M not able, but they are) , but I know many other Hav owners who walk several miles every day, some hiking on all types of terrain, others simply strolling around the neighborhood. Like Tom says, it depends on the Hav, but I would never stop a Hav owner from at least getting out there and exercising with their dog!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie will walk some days for an easy two miles. Other days, he sits down very few driveways like a mule.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha! But, what a CUTE mule!!

Sheri


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think that running will be too hard on their little joints.
As a former runner, I think it's a bad idea. Running around, playing, with a break, and water I think is a-ok.
But otherwise I would not want to stress Henry's body. He's a toy/companion after all, not a hunting/working/sporting.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen this topic discussed before and they described it as a "hop skip". If the vet has ruled out any probems with the hips or patellas then I would go with the conformation of the dog. One person descibed it as the back leg just trying to catch up to the front. hmmmm.. makes sense to me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I was thinking about this thread today while we were on our second walk of the day - which was 3-4 miles long. If that breeder's dogs can't make it more than 1/4 mile, there's something wrong! Tess did just fine and she is 6 years old and has bad knees. In fact, I believe our walking has helped her luxating patellas because the muscles have strengthened from walking. Our walks have also really helped her confidence level, from her exposure to the people/smells/animals we meet on our walks. We'll take another .75 - 1 mile walk this evening and I know they'll both be ready to go. I think they'd both pack their bags and move out if I only took them 1/4 mile a day - heck that's less than 1 suburban block.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

1/4 mile is once around the track (at your local high school). I think that's the best way to visualize this and determine what is best for your hav.
See if you can have Tess walking more on grass as opposed to pavement if possible , for her knees.
i know too many folks who've had knee-hip replacement already!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it also depends how active your dog is. My DH took Belle our maltese on 2 5K runs to benefit dogs. Belle is very drivey though and he had to work up to that. She is the type that will go until she suddenly vomits. Dora is way too laid back for jogging. Dora and I walked the 5k and I carried her some of the way in the sun <BG> I would be a bit concerned about a hop skip though. I know a few havs with leg perthesis who started off with an occasional hop skip but it got bad enough for surgery. So I would keep an eye on it. I know exercise helps to strengthen the patellas staying in place though so if it is a patella problem. Some dogs just seem to love walks more than others. But any dog that couldn't cover 1/4 of a mile, I would be really concerned about his/her structure. I also have never met a dog that doesn't like to get out of the house to go for a walk


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, how scary! I really don't think that there is anything wrong with Tucker, but since I'm not a vet, I'll sure keep my eyes open.

Yesterday we went for a 2 1/2 mile walk, and then a play time inside a baseball field (fenced in) where he ran and ran! He loved it. I can't recall seeing him skip lately...it seemed to show up right after he was neutered, and has happened much less recently. But, it didn't happen very often, before. I don't know what the leg parethisis is, but will certainly pay attention to him.

Sheri


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff will hop like a bunny when he's running. He will move his two front legs one at a time, then jump forward with his two back legs. He doesn't always do this, but it cracks me up when he does.

We take Gryff hiking for hours and he's pulling me along the whole time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm no doctor, but I'm pretty much an expert on my own joint and muscle pain that I live with daily and if I don't move it, I lose it! Stands to reason that if muscles are stretched and worked on a regular basis (I'm not talking weekly marathons), then they'll be stronger and keep joints aligned and healthy. Everyone needs to understand what limits their own Havs have without worrying about them not even able to make it around the block. That's just silly.

Which is why I think the breeder's tone is so patronizing. I think we can all pretty much see when our beloved pet is aching and suffering.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Sometimes it seems like Cuba does the hop-skip more after daycare and sometimes when he skips his leg, he holds it higher than others. I will continue to watch him and see how it goes. He is getting neutered in a couple weeks so I'll see if that changes it. If it gets worse, I'll probably end up getting xrays to see if it is more serious.

When you say its conformation, is that something to worry about? Someone implied a hop-skip could lead to more severe issues. I was going to get a sister for Cuba from the same breeder. Would this be a reason to look elsewhere? Other than the hop-skip, he is perfect with a wonderful personality. He is so smart too  I have him sit whenever cars go by when we walk and sometimes he'll sit when he sees a car even before I ask him to. It is so cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think it also depends how active your dog is. My DH took Belle our maltese on 2 5K runs to benefit dogs. Belle is very drivey though and he had to work up to that. She is the type that will go until she suddenly vomits. Dora is way too laid back for jogging. Dora and I walked the 5k and I carried her some of the way in the sun <BG> I would be a bit concerned about a hop skip though. I know a few havs with leg perthesis who started off with an occasional hop skip but it got bad enough for surgery. So I would keep an eye on it. I know exercise helps to strengthen the patellas staying in place though so if it is a patella problem. Some dogs just seem to love walks more than others. But any dog that couldn't cover 1/4 of a mile, I would be really concerned about his/her structure. *I also have never met a dog that doesn't like to get out of the house to go for a walk*


Oh yes you have, her name is Rascal :biggrin1:

My son and dil's Peke absolutely hates going on walks. Of course, the Pekingese was intentionally bred w/short legs and impaired breathing so as to not wander too far from home (the Chinese monasteries) Unfortunately, she also has moderately luxating patellas which definitely interfere with her desire to do much walking.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I always wonder how much running is too much. When I take Bogey and Brando to the park, I will throw a ball and Bogey will run full out after it. He will do this for as long as he can. If I hold the ball and don't throw it, he will start barking at me. He absolutely lives for running for the ball. I just wonder if running full out will put a strain on his little legs. He will try to keep up with the bigger dogs like Retrievers.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread.

On a daily basis I am very cognizant of the amount of walking Casey gets in. I usually walk her about 1/2 hour or 40 minutes. When the weather is bad, I put her on the treadmill (talk about cute!), and she loves it! In fact, she will let me know she wants to walk by sitting on the treadmill and looking at me -- "Come on, mommy, turn it on!"


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Elaina, that is too cute. You have to post a picture.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok , now I have to go out and buy Beamer a treadmill!

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't imagine NOT walking Todd...he and I would both go crazy..lol
We walked at least 3-4 miles each day while we were camping this weekend and he was still RLH around me in circles when we came back to camp. 
These pups have boundless energy!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok , now I have to go out and buy Beamer a treadmill!
> 
> Ryan


Don't forget the Unversal Gym...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha, this forum is going to wind up costing me a lot of $$$$...

although........ it would be a nice alternative to walking him outside in the crazy snow during the winter (when the sidewalks are unplowed)... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

Ryan


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Well....you know who I got the treadmill idea from......Cesar Millan (Dog Whisperer). 

It really is a great alternative when it is raining or snowing, and as I said, Casey will let me know when she wants me to turn it on and go for a walk. I don't turn it up too high...about 1.5 to 1.7, on a slight incline of 2 for 20-30 minutes. I can see she really concentrates sometimes while walking...... I initially used a collar and leash while getting her used to it. Every now and then I let her go without, but I ALWAYS, ALWAYS stay with her. Sometimes I walk beside her, but other times I simply 'straddle' the belt.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"When the weather is bad, I put her on the treadmill (talk about cute!), and she loves it! In fact, she will let me know she wants to walk by sitting on the treadmill and looking at me -- "Come on, mommy, turn it on!" "*

Too cute!! We just bought a treadmill and set it up last night and yes, I do plan on using it for the dogs. I come up with too many excuses not to go outdoors, which is a shame, but what can I say? I have ailments that I need to deal with and walking will help me a lot as well as help me lose extra weight. If it also means that Ricky and Sammy get some exercise, then great! 

I also got the idea from Cesar, Elaina! I'm not sure how they'll take to the treadmill, but it will be interesting to see! lol I know that we must be very, very careful and present at all times. Anyway, I'm not talking about sticking them on there for half the day! LOL


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Marj, I started very slow. In fact, I simply got her comfortable on it before I even turned it on. I would sit on in, invite her up on it with me, then give her love and treats. I always let her jump on and off by herself -- never carried her on.

Then, after a few days of that, I got her used to it making noise by lightly tapping on it here and there (Casey is very jittery). 

The first time I turned it on, I had her collared and leashed, and while I straddled the belt, put it on the slowest possible speed, just to get her legs moving in a walking motion. I think her first walk was only for about 3 minutes. I gradually built up to 1/2 hour.

She tends to walk towards the back end of the belt rather than the front end. I have to confess that she did fall off the end once, but I think because she had had enough positive experiences with it by then, she literally jumped back up on it, and she is a very nervous dog, so I was surprised!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think your dogs tell you what they are capable of and need. As you know mine are yin and yang and so they are about walking too. Jasper would much rather go on a regimented walk than play in the back yard. walk, walk, walk. and he is just warmed up at 2 miles. Cash who is longer and shorter in stature, and has much shorter front legs, would much rather skip and jump, than walk. He is pretty done walking after 1 mile or so. But he will run after a ball non stop. I think it is very different movement to run/jump as opposed to walking with out stopping. That rabbit like run we love so much, is based on shorter more varied strides...when they walk, it is just repetitive pound, pound, pound.When I was younger, It was easier for me to jog than than to power walk-- if I walked my knees and hips would hurt, but not when I jogged. Of course now I just hurt no matter what--LOL But my vet actually told me that playing and running in the back yard was not really exercise for them, that a walk is much more beneficial.


----------

